# Software Lizensierung



## Gonzales (20 März 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal herzliche Grüße an alle im Forum!

Vieleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem behilflich sein.

Ich bin als Programmierer in einer Firma beschäftigt.
Nun habe ich ein Nebengewerbe angemeldet.

In dieser Nebenerwerbstätigkeit habe ich ein SPS Programm für Serienmaschinen entwickelt.

Ich habe alles mit meinem Chef soweit abgeklärt,
das ich die Software verkaufe und er den dazugehörigen
Schaltschrank. Soweit so gut.

Nun waren wir zusammen bei unserem Kunden, dieser
möchte aber quasi alles aus einer Hand haben.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem. Ist es möglich SPS Software
lizensieren zu lassen? 
Also sprich, mein Chef kauft von mir die Lizensen für die
jeweilige Maschine und unser Kunde bekommt dann eine Gesamtrechnung von meinem Chef.

Was passiert aber, wenn die Software geänder oder erweitert werden muss und ich gerade nicht da bin.
Dann müßte mein Chef die Änderungen selbst programmieren...ist es dann noch meine Software???
Denn wenn er einmal die Software hat, kann man Sie
ja leicht kopieren usw..

Was ist wenn ich die Firma verlasse?
Kann man das irgendwie Vertraglich regeln?

Vielleicht hatte von euch schonmal einer das Problem
und kann mir nen Ratschlag geben.

Vielen dank erstmal!

Gruß
Gonzales


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2010)

Grundsätzlich kannst du alles vertraglich regeln.

Du kannst sagen jede Maschine Betrag x
Du kannst sagen einmalig x Euro und unbeschränkte Nuzung
Du kannst das Ändern erlauben
Du kannst das Ändern verbieten
usw
usw

Und wenn sich dein Chef nicht an den Vertrag hält kannst du ihn auf Vertragstreue verklagen


Toll......

am besten verkauft du ihm das Programm zur Unbegrenzten Nutzung. Wenn du nicht mehr in der Firma bist fällt es dir eh schwer zu beweisen wie oft er das Programm denn wirklich benutzt hat


----------



## Gonzales (20 März 2010)

Hallo,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ok das mit dem Vertrag versteh ich.
Grundsätzlich ist es so das wir (mein Chef und ich)
ein super Arbeitsverhältnis haben.
Hab also nicht vor irgendjemanden zu verklagen.
Ich will nur sicherstellen das ich nicht übers Ohr gehauen
werde, denn die Entwicklung hat ca. 1 1/2 Jahre gedauert.

Aber wie ist es mit dem Kopierschutz. Wenn jemand nun
mein SPS bekommt, kann er ja eigentlich damit machen was er will. Solange natürlich kein Passwortschutz hinterlegt ist.

Gruß

Gonzales


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2010)

Gonzales schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ...


 
Vergiss den Kopierschutz. Es gibt nichts was nicht irgendwie zu knacken ist.

Ein Vertrag nützt natürlich nichts wenn du nicht vorhast im Fall der Fälle auch auf Vertragstreue zu bestehen. Und das geht nunmal im Fall der Fälle nur über den Klageweg. Ist blöd und nervig aber machbar.

Wie sieht denn dein Chef die Dinge ?


----------



## Sockenralf (20 März 2010)

Gonzales schrieb:


> ich.
> Grundsätzlich ist es so das wir (mein Chef und ich)
> ein super Arbeitsverhältnis haben.


 
Hallo,

beim Geld hört die Freundschaft sehr schnell auf --> verabschiede dich von dem Gedanken "der ist mein Freund", "der betrügt mich nicht" etc. 

Lass dich von einem Anwalt beraten


MfG


----------



## Gonzales (20 März 2010)

Also mein Chef hatte eigenlich den Vorschlag mit
den Lizensen gemacht.

Aber wie Sockeralf sagt : Bei Geld hört die Freundschaft sehr 
schnell auf...

Also werd ich wohl nen Anwalt aufsuchen, der mir dann
auch so nen Vertrag aufsetzen kann.

Verzwickte Sache...

Danke euch beiden !!!

P.S. noch ne Fragen:
Ich kann meinem Chef keine Rechnung ausstellen, oder?
Denn ich bin ja bei Ihm angestellt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2010)

Gonzales schrieb:


> P.S. noch ne Fragen:
> Ich kann meinem Chef keine Rechnung ausstellen, oder?
> Denn ich bin ja bei Ihm angestellt.


 

Das mal echt ne gute Frage......... Aber wenn du eh schon beim Anwalt bist.......


----------



## Gonzales (20 März 2010)

Ok.
Wenn ich dort war, werd ich mal berichten was
er so gesprochen hat.

Wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß
Gonzales


----------



## Homer79 (20 März 2010)

wenn du ein nebengewerbe als fa. xyz oder was auch immer angemeldet hast, warum solltest du deinem chef keine rechnung als firma xyz stellen können???
du machst es ja dann nicht mehr als angestellter...selbst wenn du "privat" wärest, könntest er dir es "abkaufen"...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 März 2010)

Gonzales schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> Nun waren wir zusammen bei unserem Kunden, dieser
> ...



Dann tritt Dein Chef als praktisch als Generalunternehmer
auf und kauft bei Dir die Software. Er übernimmt gegenüber 
dem Endkunden auch die Gewährleistungspflicht. 



Gonzales schrieb:


> Dann müßte mein Chef die Änderungen selbst programmieren...ist es dann noch meine Software???



Du bist und bleibst der Urheber mit den entsprechenden Rechten. Sind die
Änderungen sehr umfangreich, ist Dein hat Dein Chef anteilige Rechte.



Gonzales schrieb:


> Was passiert aber, wenn die Software geänder oder erweitert werden muss und ich gerade nicht da bin.
> 
> Denn wenn er einmal die Software hat, kann man Sie
> ja leicht kopieren usw..
> ...



Ja, ich würde versuchen, möglichst viel vertraglich/schriftlich zu 
regeln. Nicht weil den Chef ein potentieller Betrüger ist, sondern 
weil bei einer schriftlichen Fixierung


Mißverständnisse eher vermieden werden
jede Partei ihr Rechte und Pflichten kennt
das Vereinbarte im Zweifelsfalle nachgeweisen werden kann
Vermutlich wird Dein Chef auch die Quellen hinterlegt haben wollen
(z. B. versiegelter Umschlag), damit er seiner Gerwährleistungs-
pflicht nachkommen kann, falls Du keine Lust mehr hast oder Dir
den Hals brichst.

Und das Schreiben einer Rechnung parallel zum Anstellungsverhältnis
ist keine Problem, solange nicht der angestellte Geschäftsführer seiner 
Gesellschaft dicke Rechnungen schreibt (verdeckte Gewinnausschüttung).


----------



## Gonzales (21 März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank Homer79 und vor allem Gerhard.
Ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen.

Werd jetzt mal nen Vertrag aufsetzen und euch berichten
sobald wir zu einem Vertragsschluß gekommen sind.

Wünsche allen noch einen erholsamen Sonntag 
bei diesem "schönen" Wetter 

Gruß

Gonzales


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und das Schreiben einer Rechnung parallel zum Anstellungsverhältnis
> ist keine Problem



Ich würde mich trotzdem beim Finanzamt nochmal schlau machen zwecks USt-Befreiung...

siehe dazu auch hier und dort

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich würde mich trotzdem beim Finanzamt nochmal schlau machen zwecks USt-Befreiung... und dort



Hallo,

sich schlau machen, ist immer gut.

Bei Gonzales macht die Kleinunternehmer-Regelung vermutlich keinen 
Sinn, weil er die Vorsteuer verliert.

Die Kleinunternehmerregelung würde ich nur nehmen, wenn


die Umsätze sehr gering sind (unter 100 EUR im Monat), so dass 
die monatliche USt-Anmeldung vergleichsweise aufwändig ist und
ich überwiegend Privatkunden habe, weil meine Preise dann 
günstiger wären, z. B. 100 EUR statt 119 EUR
Sonst würde ich darauf verzichten. Bei Unternehmenskunden ist die 
USt. ein durchlaufender Posten, von dem ich die beim Einkauf bezahlte
Vorsteuer abziehen kann.


----------

